# Controlador de volumen con circuito digital



## gell (Oct 28, 2006)

Hola, necesito ayuda para fabricar un controlador de volumen con un circuito digital, he encontrado como fabricarlo con un circuito analógico pero no me sirve. Si alguien tiene
los esquemas o información de como hacerlo que me conteste. gracias

1) Tema del proyecto: Dispositivo para control del volumen de un equipo de sonido

2) Descripción del proyecto: Mediante un o mas pulsadores se tiene que aumentar o disminuir el volumen de un amplificador. A parte del sistema digital se pueden utilizar amplificador operacionales o transistores de potencia.


----------



## MaMu (Oct 28, 2006)

Hola, fijate este IC - DS1669, creo que es justo lo que necesitas. Te adjunto el circuito tipico.

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 28, 2006)

¿Reemplazar el potenciometro por un opto-LDR aceptan?


----------



## chasca_2 (Oct 29, 2006)

Buenas!, el circuito que indica MaMu, es un potenciometro digital, vienen de una resistencia máxima de 10k, 50k y creo que 100k. son resistencias, mas un contador mas una memoria que guarda la posición del cursor cuando lo apagas. Parece estar muy piola
Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ene 28, 2008)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> ¿Reemplazar el potenciometro por un opto-LDR aceptan?



Estoy buscando información antes de hacer un efecto Leslie.
El efecto lo que hace es que el sonido "gire" de izquierda a derecha y para atenuar los canales pensé usar LDR's con LED's

¿Tenés algo de información?

Gracias


----------



## Manuda (Feb 21, 2009)

Estoy con un proyecto similar, donde tengo que hacer el control de volumen digital. Lo malo es que tengo que hacerlo para dos bocinas, derecha e izquierda. Tengo un solo DS1669 y me es imposible conseguir uno más. Algún tipo de ayuda para poder hacer el control para las dos bocinas con solo este pot, o tendré que buscar algún integrado que me ayude a controlar el volumen?Tengo a mano tambien el cd4066 que me dicen talvez funcione para controlar el volumen.


----------



## juanma (Feb 21, 2009)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Estoy buscando información antes de hacer un efecto Leslie.
> El efecto lo que hace es que el sonido "gire" de izquierda a derecha y para atenuar los canales pensé usar LDR's con LED's
> ¿Tenés algo de información?





			
				PCPAudio dijo:
			
		

> Con estos dispositivos se puede hacer una gran variedad de configuraciones, con unas caracterísiticas a favor muy interesantes como
> 
> * gran rango dinámico (>120dB: 10Ohm-20MOhm)
> * su gran facilidad y precisión en el uso Se controlan con corriente, que puede salir de un DAC de 8 bit lento, de 2 o 3e o un potenciómetro.
> ...


http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/preamplificador/controlvolumen/controlvolumen.html

Tambien esta una imagen de LDR integrado con un LED.
Proyectos DIY con control de volumen por LDR no he visto, la mayoria atenuadores o potenciometros+OpAmp.
FETs como resistencia variable de ganancia en OpAmp no han pensado? Tampoco lo he visto a esto, seguramente presenta alguna desventaja, pero con probar no perdemos nada.

Saludos

Edit: Les dejo una simulacion del circuito (MULTISIM 10) que hablo. No es para nada lo definitivo.
Resta reemplazar los switchs por transistores o abria que ver los CD4066. Los valores de resistencia los tome a ojo, habria que calcularlas a modo de obtener una variacion "lineal" del volumen.
Creo que se pueden controlar mas canales con el mismo circuito de control de tension Vgs del FET, esto es, poder controlar, por ejemplo 5 canales independientes con un potenciometro
Cualquier opinion/sugerencia es bienvenida.


----------



## alex881129 (Nov 6, 2009)

HOla necesito un circuito de control de volumen digital, pero que sea a transistores, pues ese integrado no se puede conseguir en cuba.


----------

